# Microsofts Januar-Patchday: 3:5



## Newsfeed (11 Januar 2011)

Mit drei gepatchten Lücken in zwei Sicherheits-Updates und mindestens fünf bekannten, aber noch nicht gefixten Sicherheitsproblemen begeht Microsoft den ersten Patchday des neuen Jahres. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

